# 2012 F150 ECOBOOST Electronic Steering Issues



## OptimumSolution (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this site.

I currently have a 2012 F150 FX4 Ecoboost. I was looking to get a plow for it but many people are saying that I shouldn't because of some Electrical steering issues that Ford has. I contacted several Ford Dealer ships and they just said that it was because of the weight and didn't know anything about any electrical issues. and then I contacted Ford Customer Service and they did not know anything either.

has anyone heard of ant issues or point me in the right direction? Does anyone recommend an specific plows that would work with my F150?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Snoway has a fit for you


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just put a Western Mid-weight for the season. Its a 2015 with 5.0. No problem. I'm pretty sure that has electric steering


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think I remember back in the day the excuse being that the charging system couldn't handle plow and steering at same time over time......

Weight of plow is an "issue" for any truck. Don't really mean that but sorta


----------



## OptimumSolution (Mar 29, 2016)

Ok. Great information guys. I appreciate it. I'll do a little more digging. The Snoway plow looks nice but definitely more expensive then the others.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Western HTS


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Basher said something about them being one of the only ones actually approved. That may have changed


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Check into Boss . I think they have a plow just for this truck!


----------

